# Mfta



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results-

1st- #8 Ruthie H/Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure
2nd-#9 Ollie H/Marc Patton O/Terry Carswell
3rd-#6 Loner O/H Ken Neil
4th-#3 Louie O/H Mike Shogren
No JAMS

Go Windy Grand Baby's 1st and 3rd!

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,17,21,24,25,28,29,30,37,38,41,42,45,47,50,51,54,56,61,64,68,69,72,73,75,76,77,78

35 total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Ollie and Loner, too!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind
1, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 17, 21, 25, 28, 29, 37, 41, 47, 50, 64, 69, 72, 73, 76, 77


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Kurt Hallgren said:


> Open callbacks to water blind
> 1, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 17, 21, 25, 28, 29, 37, 41, 47, 50, 64, 69, 72, 73, 76, 77


Good Luck
Kurt and Early.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to land blind:

2, 3, 7, 8, 9, 11, 16, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 30, 32, 35, 36, 39, 40, 43, 46, 49, and 51

24 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,7,8,9,11,16,20,21,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,35,36,39,40,43,46,49,51

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,4,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,24,25,26,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,36,37,38,39,40

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

6,7,10,12,17,25,37,47,64,69,73,76,77

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

2,3,7,8,11,16,20,21,23,24,27,29,35,39

14 Total


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

You're the best, Brenda! I can always count on you to post callbacks and trial status when I'm at home and wondering what's going on at field trials. Amazingly though, I'm at the trial and you're 1000 miles away and you still posted for Everyone else to see! Thanks again!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,7,8,11,16,21,24,27,29,39

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#47 King H/Danny Farmer O/Sylvia McClure
2nd-#37 Hottie H/Lynn TROY O/Rose Meyer
3rd-#64 Lady H/Danny Farmer O/ Carma Futhey
4th-#25 Tippy H/Danny Farmer O/John Larkin
RJ-#17
JAMS- 12,73,76

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1-#16 Bailey O/H Wayne Skochenski
2nd-#39 Blue O/H Sue Reynolds
3rd-#7 Dolly O/H Ken Neil (Qual for Natl Am)
4th-#27 Rango O/H Keith Haas
RJ-#24
JAMS-2,8,21

Go Windy Babies !!!!
Congrats to All !!


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Wayne and Bailey on their Amateur Win!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1-#16 Bailey O/H Wayne Skochenski
> 2nd-#39 Blue O/H Sue Reynolds
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome Open 2nd , Hottie, Rosie and Lynn ! Chuck is smiling down on you.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

swliszka said:


> Awesome Open 2nd , Hottie, Rosie and Lynn ! Chuck is smiling down on you.


That is WONDERFUL!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Sue, on your Am 2nd with Blue and you, Kenny for qualifying Dolly for National AM!

rita


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Huge congratulations to Sue Reynolds and Blue on 2nd place in the AM. Player and Jackson are so proud of their little brother.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Bailey and Wayne what a team!!!!!!!!

Ronan Bill


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Big congrats to Sylvia McClure and Danny Farmer on their win with King... GO VINWOOD....!


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Brenda... Thanks so much for posting the results for all of us who can't be there.. I really appreciate your effort to spread the word..
Jill Finch


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, Rita - I appreciate it!


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

That you, Jo - and thank you especially for being such a great home for my two sweet dogs when I am traveling!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Sue,
So happy for you and Blue! Wowzer!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results-
> 
> 1st- #8 Ruthie H/Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure
> 2nd-#9 Ollie H/Marc Patton O/Terry Carswell
> ...


Congrats Mike Shogren and Louie on your 4th place

Congrats Wayne and Bailey on your Amateur win

Barb


----------

